# Mid Season Get Together



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

OK i know that we have tried this many times before, but who is up for a get together. I would like to get a number for how many want to do this before we plan any thing. But it is going to be on the south side of chicago this time guys Russ


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Based on my prior experience with the 'chicago' gang ..... ya' better check id's


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like fun...


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am already there waiting for you guys!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Me, Jay brown, K.c Plowmata, Loy boy, REPO_MAN62 and a few other's are in the K.C. area 

i have the week of jan23 free ?

EDIT: on second thought i would love to go to Chicago to get a Gyro and a hot dog


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

scottL;466460 said:


> Based on my prior experience with the 'chicago' gang ..... ya' better check id's


Whats that mean ? ? ? im 21 now


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

powerjoke;466497 said:


> EDIT: on second thought i would love to go to Chicago to get a Gyro and a hot dog


I eat way to many of those.LOL


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Grassbusters;466580 said:


> Whats that mean ? ? ? im 21 now


Then let's


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

i could go for a drink


----------

